# Big Commitment



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

How was SBGRC today George?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The grounds were flooded but the water went down as we were training. Kudos to Todd Davis who managed to put the training together even though conditions were less than ideal. Weather was beautiful but just a little wind.

First setup a triple---130 yds., 150 yds., 185 yds. White coats. Land and land/water combined. Lots of temptation to cheat the water.

Second setup a triple---150 yds., 80 yds., 100 yds. The 150 yds. was a land-water-land for the flyer. Lots of temptation to cheat this one.

Handlers could modify the setup.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm trying to train field, obedience, and tracking with the pup. I e lost count of how many times I've been to Texas in the last 10 weeks. It's over double digits.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I'm trying to train field, obedience, and tracking with the pup. I e lost count of how many times I've been to Texas in the last 10 weeks. It's over double digits.


Don't count. It only increases your anxiety.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I hear you, I got up early to run around today, but now going back to bed. 
I think yesterday was more exhausting than usual because we couldn't use the roads and had to lug ALL the equipment individually, instead of use the trailer.
It was exhausting but rewarding.

I just wanted to come back and add, you bring up a good point .. it's a huge committment of driving, time, and work.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

It sure is a huge commitment! Since I train with my trainer nearly every day and he goes all over the place the gas and time driving is a huge commitment. After running all over the place reloading wingers or having dogs pull on me all morning, I'm exhausted by 1 pm. Its only going to get worse with our summer nearly here already, 91 on Monday. We have to get out there at 5 am so we can be done before it gets too hot. ugh. Fun times ahead...ticks, heat, snakes, but I'm committed! To the looney bin!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> It sure is a huge commitment! Since I train with my trainer nearly every day and he goes all over the place the gas and time driving is a huge commitment. After running all over the place reloading wingers or having dogs pull on me all morning, I'm exhausted by 1 pm. Its only going to get worse with our summer nearly here already, 91 on Monday. We have to get out there at 5 am so we can be done before it gets too hot. ugh. Fun times ahead...ticks, heat, snakes, but I'm committed! To the looney bin!



No gators to worry about?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

eh not really, they have signs where they are bad


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Talk about field training being a big commitment.


Wow - indeed it is. Training in general. When I saw the title of the thread I wished I was retired, stay at home mom or independently wealthy so I could spend as much time as I want with the dogs, travel and train with pros and get where I want to get with them faster and in the way I want to. 

Well, I shall dream on!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> It sure is a huge commitment! Since I train with my trainer nearly every day and he goes all over the place the gas and time driving is a huge commitment. After running all over the place reloading wingers or having dogs pull on me all morning, I'm exhausted by 1 pm. Its only going to get worse with our summer nearly here already, 91 on Monday. We have to get out there at 5 am so we can be done before it gets too hot. ugh. Fun times ahead...ticks, heat, snakes, but I'm committed! To the looney bin!


I love this post! It reminds me of someone I trained with when I was brand spankin' new with Boomer. She wanted to pop a JH on her dog so he would be CH and title holder of all areas, I forget the details, but after he finished his JH, she sent us all an email notifying us she was DONE .. it went on for paragraphs about being tired of ticks, mosquitos, peeing in the woods, eating in the car, poison ivy, sunburn, rain gear, etc I wish I could remember everything she listed .. it was so funny.

Then the one time I worked at an agility trial where they had flushing toilets!! hot lunch!! ice cream!! prizes for workers! vendors and shopping!! That was the one time I thought I might be crazy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

boomers_dawn said:


> I love this post! It reminds me of someone I trained with when I was brand spankin' new with Boomer. She wanted to pop a JH on her dog so he would be CH and title holder of all areas, I forget the details, but after he finished his JH, she sent us all an email notifying us she was DONE .. it went on for paragraphs about being tired of ticks, mosquitos, peeing in the woods, eating in the car, poison ivy, sunburn, rain gear, etc I wish I could remember everything she listed .. it was so funny.
> 
> Then the one time I worked at an agility trial where they had flushing toilets!! hot lunch!! ice cream!! prizes for workers! vendors and shopping!! That was the one time I thought I might be crazy.


I love this post!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha! This is so true!! Hunt/field is kind of like the red headed step child of venues...but it is the BEST and most laid back of them and I love it! I'll pee in the woods any day of the week! I've actually gotten good at it now.....





boomers_dawn said:


> I love this post! It reminds me of someone I trained with when I was brand spankin' new with Boomer. She wanted to pop a JH on her dog so he would be CH and title holder of all areas, I forget the details, but after he finished his JH, she sent us all an email notifying us she was DONE .. it went on for paragraphs about being tired of ticks, mosquitos, peeing in the woods, eating in the car, poison ivy, sunburn, rain gear, etc I wish I could remember everything she listed .. it was so funny.
> 
> Then the one time I worked at an agility trial where they had flushing toilets!! hot lunch!! ice cream!! prizes for workers! vendors and shopping!! That was the one time I thought I might be crazy.


----------

